
Google to charge Android OEMs as much as $40 per phone in EU - okket
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/10/google-to-charge-android-oems-as-much-as-40-per-phone-in-eu/
======
eveningcoffee
Great, so this means that consumers will pay for the OS and this means that
they become paying users.

~~~
jsiepkes
Call me a pessimist but I suspect Google will just do both: Take the money for
the Play ecosystem and continue exploiting your personal data for financial
gain.

~~~
pawelmurias
In those phones Google will take the money from the Play ecosystem and $40
from the vendor. The Not-Google company that is pre-installed will exploit
your personal extra hard to remake the $40 they gave Google.

~~~
anoncake
Not-Google will exploit your personal data as hard as they can. But so will
Google -- why do you expect them to leave money on the table?

------
buboard
This seems just for show. In all likelihood, nothing will change and 99% of
phone sales will continue with the current setup. It's unlikely that someone
will invest to build a competing suite to gmail+youtube+maps.

~~~
felix_nagaand
Gmail : pick your client and add integrations for an online business app suite
or combination of apps integrated together. The email itself is easy to
replace, what's stalling adoption is integration to services like drive, and
sheets. Replace those integrations with something like a self hosted open
office. YouTube : probably the hardest to replace. The most likely companies
to be able to provide the raw capital to compete in this space are porn
companies. Maps : in a word, waze. The rest of the app makers will follow like
a dog to a bone.

~~~
buboard
isn't waze also google? In general ,even if someone (like microsoft) invests
heavily into this, they 'll stil be building on a platform that google
controls (android). And this is only for the EU area, so not sure how such a
business plan would work out.

